# A paid Trip to Spellhold [RG, D&D4e]



## Voda Vosa (Oct 6, 2009)

Post your finished characters here.


----------



## Insight (Oct 6, 2009)

*Mithalor Shand*

*MITHALOR SHAND
Human Shaman 1*

[sblock=Character Summary]
Mithalor Shand, level 1
Human, Shaman
Companion Spirit: Protector Spirit
Background: Nelanther Isles, Occupation - Mariner (Nelanther Isles Benefit)

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 11, Con 15, Dex 12, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 8.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 11, Con 15, Dex 12, Int 10, Wis 17, Cha 8.


AC: 13 Fort: 14 Reflex: 12 Will: 16
HP: 27 Surges: 9 Surge Value: 6

TRAINED SKILLS
Athletics +6, Nature +9, Heal +9, Perception +11, Insight +9

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +2, Arcana, Bluff -1, Diplomacy -1, Dungeoneering +4, Endurance +2, History, Intimidate -1, Religion, Stealth +1, Streetwise -1, Thievery +1

FEATS
Human: Protector Spirit Adept
Level 1: Alertness

POWERS
Bonus At-Will Power: Defending Strike
Shaman at-will 1: Watcher's Strike
Shaman encounter 1: Thunder Bear's Warding
Shaman daily 1: Wrath of the Spirit World

ITEMS
Adventurer's Kit, Leather Armor, Dagger (2), Longspear, Totem
[/sblock]

[sblock=Backstory]
Mithalor Shand was born in Zazesspur, Tethyr, son to Lord and Lady Shand, members of the Council of Lords. When Mithalor was but a child, however, his father, Gareth Shand, was accused of running a black market in Zazesspur and also of secret dealings with the Shadow Thieves. The Council of Lords, because of these accusations, booted the Shand family, not only from the noble ranks, but from Tethyr altogether. Just before the Shands were sent away, Mithalor's sister, Havarla, disappeared. Gareth Shand suspected that the Shadow Thieves took her, holding her hostage so that Shand wouldn't reveal anything about the relationship the Shands had with the Shadow Thieves.

The Shand family was exiled to northern Calimshan, left to die in an unforgiving desert. Gareth Shand led his family south, seeking the city of Calimport. Unfortunately, Mithalor's mother, Taenya, was ill and could not take the constant heat and wind. She died about 500 miles north of their goal. With the family now consisting only of Mithalor and his father, the two entered Calimport. There, they sought out Captain "One-Fang" Brokenspear, a half-orc who had befriended Gareth Shand a long time before. Gareth and Mithalor joined Brokenspear's pirate crew and headed for the open sea.

Captain "One-Fang" and his crew were based in the freebooting port of Skaug, located in the Nelanther Isles. From there, the pirates hit Zazesspur, the northern and eastern coasts of Chult, and ships traveling between Velen and Athkatla, Amn. After a long run of more than six years, Captain "One-Fang" and his crew, including Gareth and Mithalor Shand, were captured outside Velen and taken into custody.

In Velen, Captain "One-Fang" was able to make some sort of deal to keep himself out of prison, but was unable to get back his crew. The pirate captain was sent out to sea with nothing but the clothes on his back and a rowboat. Gareth and Mithalor spent five years rotting in that nameless prison in Velen. During that time, Gareth Shand, now an old man, contracted a fever and died, leaving Mithalor as the lone surviving family member (aside from the unknown status of Mithalor's sister, Havarla).

While imprisoned, Mithalor Shand encountered Ashaela, the ghost of a servant girl who had died many centuries before the Spellplague. Ashaela had been trapped in that prison, which had been the noble house she served during life. Ashaela and Mithalor seemed to have some sort of connection neither could explain. The spirit taught Mithalor much about the spirit world and revealed to him powers he never knew he could command. Once Mithalor was freed, he promised to renounce his pirating ways and set about to make positive change in the world.

But Mithalor Shand still harbored hatred from the nobles of Zazesspur and the Shadow Thieves who conspired to drive the Shand family from their homeland. In addition, Mithalor wondered whether his sister, Havarla, was still alive and in the custody of the Shadow Thieves. Despite Ashaela's wishes, Mithalor decided on a course of revenge against those who had wronged his family.

Shand joined the crew of a merchant ship sailing from Velen to Athkatla, Amn. Mithalor had heard rumors that the Shadow Thieves had taken Havarla to their base in Amn, so he decided to go there and seek his revenge and possibly free his sister, if she was still there.

Unfortunately, on the way to Amn, pirates attacked the merchant ship. The pirates recognized Mithalor as one of their own (some of the crew had worked with him under Captain "One-Fang") and convinced the captain to take Mithalor as a crewman rather than a captive. Ashaela was highly disappointed in Mithalor agreeing to join the crew, but Mithalor explained that it was the only way to save himself from certain death. Mithalor promised Ashaela that he would escape as soon as possible and return to his planned course.

Sure enough, as soon as the pirates made port in Skaug, in the Nelanther Isles, Mithalor jumped ship and, after renewing some contacts in that free port, stowed away aboard a merchant ship headed for Athkatla, Amn.

Now in Athkatla, Mithalor Shand seeks rumors and information about the Shadow Thieves and where they might be holding Havarla. He's trying to lie low for a while, not wanting to attract too much attention to himself. After all, if the Shadow Thieves are still holding his sister, they might be very interested in Mithalor showing up after all these years.
[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Oct 6, 2009)

*Cliff* 
Level 5
Male Longtooth  Shifter Protecting Paladin
Alignement: Lawful Good
Patron: Illmater

Initiative 1; Senses Perception 14, Insight 21
Vision: Low-Light
HP 51; Bloodied 25; Surge Value 12; Healing Surges 11
AC 23; Fort 18, Ref 16, Will 17
Speed 6 (5)
Action Points 1

-----------------------------------------------------------------
Racial Features:
+2 Athletics, +2 Endurance
Longthooth Shifting

Class Features:
Channel Divinity
Divine Challenge
Lay on Hands

Magical Items Proprieties:
Frostwolf Pelt +1: Resist Cold 5.
Skull Mask: +1 Intimidate, Resist Necrotic 5


Proficiencies:
Armor: Cloth, Leather, Hide, Chainmail, Scale, Plate, Light Shield, Heavy Shield
Weapon: Simple Melee, Military Melee, Simple Ranged

Armor: 
Stoneborn Plate +1 (+9 AC, 50 lbs.)
Preservation Heavy Shield (+2 AC, +2 Refl, 15 lbs)

Weapon:
Acidic Longsword +1: (+11, 1d8+7, crit: +1d6 acid, 4 lbs., Heavy Blade, Versatile)

-----------------------------------------------------------------
Str 18 (+4) Con 12 (+1)
Dex  8 (-1) Int 10 (+0) 
Wis 14 (+2) Cha 16 (+3)

Languages Common, Elven

Background:
Divinely Inspired : +2 Insight

Skills:
Athletics +4, Diplomacy +10*, Endurance 1, Heal +9*, Insight +11*, Intimidate +6, Perception +4, Religion +7*
* Trained Skill

Feats:
L1: Deva Heritage
L2: Devoted Paladin
L4: Versatile Expertise (Heavy Blade, Holy Symbol)

Gear 10 gp. 69/180 Lbs
Acidic Longsword (4 lbs.)
Stoneborn Plate Armor +1 (50 lbs.)
Preservation Light Shield (15 lbs.)
Frostwolf Pelt +1 (- lbs.)
Skull Mask (- lbs.)
Standard Adventurers Kit (33 lbs.)
Holy Symbol of Scorned Fate

-----------------------------------------------------------------
*Powers:*
*At-Will:*
*Divine Sanction* - Paladin Feature
As Power
Effect: While under your divine sanction, the target is marked. It takes -2 penalty to attack for any attack that doesn't include you as a target. Also, it takes 6 radiant damage the first time it makes an attack that doesn't include you as a target before the start of your next turn.


*Divine Challenge* - Paladin Feature
Minor Action - Divine, Radiant - Close Burst 5
One creature in burst
Effect: The target is under your divine sanction until you use this power against another target, or you fail to engage the target.

On your turn, you must engage the target you challenged or challenge a different target. To engage a target, you must either attack it or end your turn adjacent to it. If none of these events occur by the end of your turn, the marked condition ends and you can't use divine challenge on your next turn.

You can use divine challenge once per turn.

*Strike of Hope* - Paladin Attack 1
Standard Action - Divine, Radiant, Weapon - Melee Weapon
One creature – +11 vs. AC
Hit: 1d8+5 radiant damage and one ally within 5 squares gains 3 THP or 8 THP if he is bloodied.

*Vengeful Strike* - Paladin Attack 1
Standard Action - Divine, Radiant, Weapon - Melee Weapon
One creature – +11 vs. AC
Hit: 1d8+5 radiant damage. If an ally within 5 feat is bloodied, the target take an extra 3 radiant damage.
Miss: You gain +2 power bonus to the next damage roll on the target.

*Encounter:*
*Longthooth Shifting* - Longhooth Shifter Feature
Minor Action - Healing - Personal
Personal
Requirement: You must be bloodied
Effect: Until the end of the encounter, you gain a +2 bonus to damage rolls. In addition, while you are bloodied, you gain regeneration 2.

*Divine Mettle* - Paladin Feature
Minor Action - Divine - Close Burst 10
One creature in burst
Channel Divinity: You can use only one channel divinity power per encounter.
Effect: The target makes a saving throw with a +3 bonus.

*Divine Strength* - Paladin Feature
Minor Action - Divine 
Personal 
Channel Divinity: You can use only one channel divinity power per encounter.
Effect: Apply +4 as extra damage on your next attack this turn.

*Piercing Strike* – Paladin 1 
Standard Action - Divine, Weapon - Melee Weapon
One Creature - +11 vs. Refl.
Hit: 2d8+5 and the target and a number of enemies adjacent to you equal to your Wisdom modifier are marked until the end of your next turn.

*Rigtheous Smite* – Paladin 3 
Standard Action - Divine, Weapon - Close Burst 1
One target - +10 vs. AC
Hit: 2d8+4 and each ally within 5 squares gain 7 THP.

*Daily:*
*Lay on Hand* – Paladin Feature
Minor Action  - Divine Healing - Melee Touch
One creature 
Effect: You spend an healing surge and you regain no hit points and the target regain hit point as if he had spend an healing surge.
Special: You can use this power 2 times per day, but only once per round.

*Astral Splendor* – Feat Power
Minor Action  - Stance 
Personal
Effect: Until the stance ends, enemies takes a -2 penalty to attack rolls made against you. you also shed bright light within 6 squares.
Special: This stance ends when you become bloodied.

*Majestic Halo* – Paladin 1
Standard Action  - Divine,Radiant, Weapon - Melee Weapon
One creature - +11 vs. AC
Hit: 3d8 + 5 fire damage. 
Miss: Half Damage
Effect: Until the end of the encounter, any enemy starting his turn adjacent to you is under your divine sanction until the end of his turn.

*Restore Vitality* – Paladin 2 
Minor Action - Divine - Melee 1
One creature
Hit: The target regain hit points equals to your Healing Surge Value and can make a saving throw.

*Hallowed Cricle* – Paladin 5
Standard Action  - Divine, Radiant, Weapon - Melee Weapon
One creature - +10 vs. AC
Hit: 2d6 + 4 radiant damage. 
Effect: The burst create a zone of bright light that last until the end of the encounter. You and your allies gain +1 power bonus to all defenses while within the zone


Magical Items:
*Holy Symbol of Scorned Fate* – Magical Item 
Encounter
Free Action
Trigger: You fail your first saving throw against an effect.
Effect: You are not affected by the effect until the end of your next turn. Also, if the effect have another effect after a failed saving throw, the triggering saving throw doesn't count as a first saving throw failed.

*Acidic Longsword +1* – Magical Item 
Encounter
Standard Action - Acid, Weapon - Melee 5
One Creature - +11 vs. AC
Hit: 1d8+7 acid damage. This is a melee basic attack.

*Acidic Longsword* – Magical Item
Daily
Free Action  - Acid - Melee Weapon
One creature
Trigger: You just hit a target with this sword.
Effect: The target gain 5 ongoing acid damage (save ends).

*Frostwolf Pelt* – Magical Item
Daily
Immediat Reaction - One adjacent enemy that just hit you
Effect: The triggering enemy is knocked prone. 

*Preservation Heavy Shield* – Magical Item
Daily
Minor Action - Close Burst 5
You and each ally in burst
Effect: The targets gain a number of temporary hit points equal to your remaining number of healing surge.

*Stoneborn Armor* – Magical Item
Daily
Minor Action - Personal
Effect: Gain 11 temporary hit points. They last until depleted or until the next extended rest.  

[SBLOCK=Cliff]
Initiative 1; Senses Perception 14, Insight 21
Vision: Low-Light
HP 51; Bloodied 25; Surge Value 12; Healing Surges 11/11
AC 23; Fort 18, Ref 16, Will 17
Speed 6 (5)
Action Points 1

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Weapon:
Acidic Longsword +1: (+10, 1d8+5, Crit: +1d6 acid, 4 lbs., Heavy Blade, Versatile)

-----------------------------------------------------------------

*Powers:*
*Divine Challenge* 
*Strike of Hope*
*Vengeful Strike*
*Longtooth Shifting* 
*Divine Mettle* 
*Divine Strength*
*Piercing Smite*
*Rigtheous Smite*
*Lay on Hand(**)*
*Astral Spendor*
*Restore Viltality*
*Majestic Halo*
*Hallowed Circle*
*Holy Symbol of Scorned Fate (Encounter)*
*Acidic Longsword (Encounter)*
*Acidic Longsword (Daily)*
*FrostWold Pelt (Daily)*
*Preservation Heavy Shield (Daily)*
*Stoneborn Armor (Daily)*[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Background]It has been a year since he left the Werewood. He had decided to leave as many members of his clan was thinking he was fool. There was that voice in his head he had been hearing since he can remember. It wasn't quite a person, but more the memory of one, the memory of many person, or maybe the memory of one who had live many lives. Things wasn't clear. But for the shifter he was, that wasn't normal. The others was following their instinct, himself was following the wisdom behind those memories.

So he always felt as an outcast, and one day, he has decided to leave his clan and travel south. The few people he could have called friends suggest him to travel to Baldur's Gate, but he was attracted to the south, to the kingdom of Amn. When he arrived to Athkatla, he was putting his eyes on the city for the first time, but the city seems to him so familiar. Each lives he had memories, they all came to this city, and they all died there. Every death came to his mind and he understood that he had reach his final destination.

So the first place he visited was a small chapel of Illmater. He knew exactly where it was, as many of his memories was from there. He found an old man, sick, who was attending to the chapel. The man told him there was very few followers of the Martyr god in this city, as no one was willing to die for their belief. People die here because of the gold. Because they lack it, because they want it, because they have it.

But in this foreign land, Cliff had to find a way of living. He was a warrior in his tribe, so he decided to earn his living as the only way he knew. He became guard for a merchant house. He was guarding some storage house during the night, taking advantage of his higher sense.

During months, his live was guard at night, sleeping at day and a visit at the chapel, talking with the old man an hour before leaving for work. But one day, all changed. He arrived at the chapel and found the old man dead. He died of his sickness. He mourned the man for an hour, also making sure someone would take proper care of his body. After that, he left the empty chapel to go to his work.

That same night, the storage room was attacked by a band of thugs and thieves. Probably the Shadow thieves. They had well prepared the hit and Cliff got seriously wounded. He was left dying. The wound was too serious for his regenerative power. He thought a moment that he was meeting the same faith as every live he had memories, but Illmater came to him. "Not yet child."

He awoke a week later, in his house. He never knew how he had awake there, but the first thing he did was go to the chapel. The chapel had been robbed, as no one was left to take care of it. So Cliff spend the day putting back the chapel into order, and establish himself in the room where was leaving the old man.

It is a month later that he saw the announcement as which the council of five was seeking people. For an unknown reason, he felt he had to go there. Also a clear image of Spellhold came into his mind. A memory of another life. Why it awoke at that moment? He decides to take a chance and follow his instinct. Maybe one day he will understand why he came here, why he is like that, or maybe he will just die one of the many death he remember.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## BarrelRider (Oct 6, 2009)

Daven
[sblock=CS]====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
Daven, level 1
Half-Elf, Bard
Build: Cunning Bard
Bardic Virtue: Virtue of Cunning
Background: Nelanther Isles (Nelanther Isles Benefit)

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 10, Con 14, Dex 10, Int 16, Wis 10, Cha 18.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 10, Con 12, Dex 10, Int 16, Wis 10, Cha 16.


AC: 15 Fort: 12 Reflex: 14 Will: 15
HP: 26 Surges: 9 Surge Value: 6

TRAINED SKILLS
Arcana +8, Insight +7, Streetwise +9, Bluff +9, Acrobatics +6

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Diplomacy +7, Dungeoneering +1, Endurance +3, Heal +1, History +4, Intimidate +5, Nature +1, Perception +1, Religion +4, Stealth +1, Thievery +1, Athletics +2

FEATS
Bard: Ritual Caster
Level 1: Weapon Proficiency (Rapier)

POWERS
Bard at-will 1: War Song Strike
Bard at-will 1: Vicious Mockery
Dilettante: Burning Spray
Bard encounter 1: Focused Sound
Bard daily 1: Stirring Shout

ITEMS
Ritual Book, Adventurer's Kit, Leather Armor, Rapier, Dagger (4), Climber's Kit, Drum, Disguise Kit
RITUALS
Comprehend Language, Glib Limerick
====== Copy to Clipboard and Press the Import Button on the Summary Tab ======
[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Oct 7, 2009)

[sblock=Issia Vesper's statblock]
Issia Vesper, level 1
Dragonborn, Sorcerer
Power Source: Dragon Magic

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 18, Con 13, Dex 8, Int 11, Wis 10, Cha 18.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 16, Con 13, Dex 8, Int 11, Wis 10, Cha 16.


AC: 14 Fort: 14 Reflex: 10 Will: 16
HP: 25 Surges: 7 Surge Value: 7

TRAINED SKILLS
Arcana +6, Intimidate +10, Diplomacy +8, Athletics +8

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics -1, Heal, Bluff +4, Endurance +1, Dungeoneering, History +2, Insight, Nature, Perception, Religion, Stealth -1, Streetwise +4, Thievery -1

FEATS
Level 1: Enlarged Dragon Breath

Power Source benefits:
Strength Modifier applies to AC
Strength Modifier as a bonus to damage rolls on arcane spells
Cold resistance 5
+2 AC for remainder of encounter once bloodied

Racial Benefits:
Dragon Breath Power
+1 to Attack Rolls once Bloodied
Surge Value= 1/4 Max HP +con modifier



POWERS
Sorcerer at-will 1: Burning Spray
Sorcerer at-will 1: Dragonfrost
Sorcerer encounter 1: Tempest Breath
 Dragonborn Encounter 1: Dragon breath(Acid, Accuracy based on strength)
Sorcerer daily 1: Lightning Breath


ITEMS
Quarterstaff, Dagger, Clothes?, Rope, Silk (50 ft.) (2), Belt Pouch, Backpack (empty), Sunrod (6)

[/sblock]
_
I can't believe I fell for it..._ Issia thought, walking hands-tied into a dark alley. She'd been told by a few 'friends' about how Athkatla had a good thing going for people with magical talent. It seemed she'd been played by people seeking to root out illegal Arcanists...

 She grunted as she felt a fist strike her stomach. She was incredibly tempted to let her breath just fill the hallway, but with her hands tied, she'd be unable to finish what she'd be starting... and if any of them lived, she'd have a fight on her hands.

"I don't believe you are among our number..."  A cloaked figure began, his voice soft. Issia believed that he was a human, or maybe a half-orc or elf. She frowned as she pulled on the men holding her arms. She knew that she was a bit stronger than many casters, the dragon in her blood was strong.

"So why are you here, so poorly concealed?  What illicit business are you planning?"  She growled in irritation, before another blow landed to her torso, "It is of no consequence. I have a proposal for you... one that will keep things... quiet for you. The Council of Five require volunteers to investigate the Spellhold. If you... volunteer... your skills, our meeting will be erased and you'll be free to leave." He continued, before ordering her unbound.  "You have two days to volunteer, or we will meet again..."

Now 'free', Issia Vesper began searching for who to contact to volunteer her services to join the investigation. Revenge might come later, or it might not. Issia did not like being double-crossed.


----------



## CaBaNa (Oct 8, 2009)

Thurinar 
Elf
Seeker
Find my mother, find my father, destroy abberation. Nothing else matters.

[sblock=Character Summary]====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
Thurinar, level 1
Elf, Seeker
Seeker's Bond: Bloodbond
Background: Occupation - Foe Killer (Dungeoneering class skill)

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 8, Con 11, Dex 16, Int 10, Wis 20, Cha 10.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 8, Con 11, Dex 14, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 10.


AC: 15 Fort: 10 Reflex: 14 Will: 16
HP: 23 Surges: 7 Surge Value: 5

TRAINED SKILLS
Nature +12, Insight +10, Dungeoneering +10, Perception +12

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +3, Arcana, Bluff, Diplomacy, Endurance, Heal +5, History, Intimidate, Religion, Stealth +3, Streetwise, Thievery +3, Athletics -1

FEATS
Level 1: Weapon Proficiency (Greatbow)

POWERS
Seeker at-will 1: Stinging Swarm
Seeker at-will 1: Elemental Spirits
Seeker encounter 1: Flickering Arrow
Seeker daily 1: Storm of Spirit Shards

ITEMS
Greatbow, Leather Armor, Holy Symbol, Rope, Silk (50 ft.), Sunrod (2), Bedroll, Backpack , Ale, Pitcher (3), Wine, Bottle (3), Traveling papers, Identification Papers, Standard
====== Copy to Clipboard and Press the Import Button on the Summary Tab ======
[/sblock]

[Sblock=Background]

Growing up in the forests of Wealdath, his family traveling between the Small Teeth mountains, and the Starspire mountains. Thurinar was raised to delve into the upperdark, in search of the servants of abberant masters. His aspirations were fueled by his father, who would occasionally delve deeper into the underdark, searching out abberant creatures with local dwarves, and men from nearby Mosstone. 

Thurinar's father disappeared with the rest of his adventuring crew, mid-winter, during an excursion below the Small Teeth. The local merchants said that if any answers were to be found, they would be found in Athkatla, as all information eventually gets there. 

Thurinar set out the next morning, leaving his mother alone in the city of Mosstone. The merchants, or shadow thieves, abducted Thurinar's mother. When Thurinar came back, without any new information about his father, to find his mother kidnapped, he made a sacred pact with the spirit of Nature. 

If Silvanus, and Nature would but lead him to his mother, and father, he would sacrifice his life to hunt abberant creatures. He would become no more than a tool for the spirit of Nature to cleanse the world of the far realms destructive power.

Thurinar, with no inheritance, and his only family missing or stolen, went back to Athkatla. His only concern, finding people crazy enough, and strong enough, to move against the shadow thieves in order to locate his mother. 



[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 8, 2009)

*Taran Xiloscient *

[sblock=Stats]
* Taran Xiloscient **Player:* WD
Elf Druid (Primal Predator)    *XP* ?   *Level* 3
* Initiative* +4    *Senses* Low-light Vision
* Passive Insight* 15;  *Passive Perception* 22
* HP* 41; *Bloodied* 20; *Surge Value* 10; *Surges Per-Day* 9
* AC* 18; *Fortitude* 14; *Reflex* 16; *Will* 17
Saving Throw Bonus: -
Resist: -
* Speed* 8
* Alignment* Unaligned
* Languages* Common

* Str* 10  *Dex* 16  *Wis* 18
* Con* 14  *Int* 11  *Cha* 10

Basic Attack:
Staff: +4 ; 1d8+1
Longbow: +6 ; 1d10+3


* Racial Abilities*
Elven Weapon Proficiency: You gain proficiency with the longbow and the shortbow.
Fey Origin: Your ancestors were native to the Feywild, so you are considered a fey creature for the purpose of effects that relate to creature origin.
Group Awareness: You grant non-elf allies within 5 squares of you a +1 racial bonus to Perception checks.
Wild Step: You ignore difficult terrain when you shift (even if you have a power that allows you to shift multiple squares).
Elven Accuracy: You can use elven accuracy as an encounter power.

* Class Features*
Balance of Nature: Begins with three at-will attack powers. Throughout your career, at least one of those powers, and no more than two, must have the beast form keyword.
Primal Aspect (Primal Predator): While you are not wearing heavy armor, you gain +1 bonus to your speed.
Ritual Casting:You gain the Ritual Caster feat as a bonus feat, allowing you to use magical rituals. You own a ritual book, and it contains two rituals of your choice that you have mastered: Animal Messenger (Player’s Handbook,
page 300) and another 1st-level ritual. Once per day, you can use Animal Messenger without expending components.
Wild shape: You have an at-will power, wild shape, that allows you to assume the form of a beast, and many druid powers have the beast form keyword and therefore can be used only while you are in beast form.
The wild shape power lets you assume a form of your size that resembles a natural or a fey beast, usually a four-legged mammalian predator such as a bear, a boar, a panther, a wolf, or a wolverine.

* At-Will Powers*
Wild Shape
Swarming Locusts 
Grasping Claws
Flame Seed

* Encounter Powers*
Elven Accuracy
Thorn Spray
Predator's Flurry

* Daily Powers*
Summon Giant Toad

*Utility Power*
Resist Energy

* Rituals*
Animal Messenger
Brew Potion

* Feats*
Ritual Caster
1 Toughness
2 Implement Expertise (staff)

* Skills*
Arcana* +6
Heal* +10
Nature* +12
Perception* +12

* Equipment*

Staff (5 gp), Hide (30 gp), Standard adventurers pack (15), Longbow (30 gp), Arrows (30) (1 gp) clothes, 19 gp

Pouncing Beast armor +1 (4)
Staff of Ruin +1 (3)
Amulet of Physical Resolve +1 (2)
Woundstitch Powder (1)

http://www.enworld.org/forum/4953178-post49.html

[/sblock]

[sblock=Picture]











[/sblock]

*Background:*
 Taran was raised in a small wild elf village ruled by a druid elder council named the Grove of the Mountain Fold. His mother was a druid, too, and so he started early to train for the ‘family buisness’.
His otherwise not so spectacular youth was enriched by his shifter foster brother Twiixt. As the others of the tribe found the shifter a ‘little’ bit predatory, for him, he was just his brother, and he loved him.
He spared his joy with him, when he first was able to take beastform: the form of a midnightblue hunting cat. So, the family included two predators.

One day Taran and his foster brother were sent off with a cutting from the mysterious seedling they found patrolling the forest. Neither they, or the elders of the grove, were able to identify the plant... which seemed to exude a strange power. He and his "brother" Twiixt were sent off with a cutting from the strange sapling, in order to meet with druids from a grove outside Athkalta. It was hoped that they could assist in identifying the sprout, to determine if it was a blessing on the grove... or a curse. 

When they arrived in the Athkalta they were promptly captured & jailed under suspicion of practicing arcane magic. Although they were later released, the cutting was not returned to them with the rest of their possessions...


----------



## Keia (Oct 9, 2009)

*Izera (Red), Female Githzerai Avenger*

*Izera (Red)* [Female Githzerai Avenger 1] (Played by Keia) 

”My ancestors cry for vengeance, I answer their call.”

```
[b]Height:[/b]     6'0"
[b]Weight:[/b]     135 lbs.
[b]Eyes:[/b]       Deep Blue
[b]Hair:[/b]       black, in braided pigtails 
[b]Skin:[/b]       Light Brown
[b]Size:[/b]       Medium
[b]Speed:[/b]      6 squares [base 6]
[b]Vision:[/b]     Normal
[b]Languages:[/b]  Common, Deep Speech
[b]Alignment:[/b]  Unaligned
[b]Experience:[/b] 0 xps [Base starting 0]
```
[sblock=Attribute Crunch]
	
	



```
[U]Ability scores[/U] 
Strength     : [B]12 (+1)[/B]     Hit points : [B]26[/B] [Base 14 + Con 12] 
Constitution : [B]12 (+1)[/B]     Bloodied   : [B]13[/B] 
Dexterity    : [B]18 (+4)[/B]     Surges     : [B] 6[/B] 
Intelligence : [B]10 (+2)[/B]     Surges/day : [B] 8[/B] [Base 7 + 1 Con] 
Wisdom       : [B]18 (+4)[/B]     Initiative : [B]+6[/B] [Level 0 + Dex 4 + Racial +2] 
Charisma     : [B] 8 (-1)[/B]     
  
[U]Defenses:[/U] 
Armour class : [B]17[/B] [Base 10 + level 0 + Dex 4 + Armor 0  + class 3]
Fortitude    : [B]12[/B] [Base 10 + level 0 + Con 1 + racial 0 + class 1 + enhance 0]
Reflex       : [B]15[/B] [Base 10 + level 0 + Dex 4 + racial 0 + class 1 + enhance 0]
Will         : [B]15[/B] [Base 10 + level 0 + Wis 4 + racial 0 + class 1 + enhance 0]
  
[U]Skills[/U] 
Acrobatics:   [b]+12[/b] [Level 0 + Dex  4 + training 5 + race 2 + feat 1]
Arcana:       [B]+ 0[/B] [level 0 + Int  0] 
Athletics:    [b]+ 3[/b] [level 0 + Str  1 + race 2]
Bluff:        [B]- 1[/B] [level 0 + Cha -1]
Diplomacy:    [b]- 1[/b] [level 0 + Cha -1]
Dungeonering: [b]+ 4[/b] [level 0 + Wis  4]
Endurance:    [b]+ 1[/b] [level 0 + Con  1]
Heal:         [b]+ 4[/b] [level 0 + Wis  4]
History:      [B]+ 0[/B] [level 0 + Int  0] 
Insight:      [b]+ 4[/b] [level 0 + Wis  4]
Intimidate:   [b]- 1[/b] [level 0 + Cha -1]
Nature:       [b]+ 6[/b] [level 0 + Wis  4]
Perception:   [b]+13[/b] [level 0 + Wis  4 + training 5 + feat 1 + background 1]
Religion:     [B]+ 6[/B] [level 0 + Int  0 + training 5 + feat 1]
Stealth:      [b]+11[/b] [level 0 + Dex  4 + training 5 + feat 1 + background 1]
Streetwise:   [B]- 1[/B] [level 0 + Cha -1]
Thievery:     [b]+ 4[/b] [level 0 + Dex  4] 

[U]Feats[/U] 
[1st lvl]: Githzerai Blade Master 
[2nd lvl]: 
  
[U]Weapon Proficiency:[/U] 
Simple melee, Military Melee, Simple Ranged
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat and Powers]  
ATTACKS
Melee Basic Attack: Fullblade, +4 vs. AC [Level 0 + Prof 3 + Str 1 + Enh 0]
	Damage: 1d12 + 3 [Str 1 + Feat 2]
Range Basic Attack: [W]: +7 vs. AC [Level 0 + Prof 3 + Dex 4 + Enh 0]
	Damage: 1[W], 

Powers
At-Will: [2]
 - Focused Fury [M or R, Wis +7 vs. AC, 1d12 + 6, push another enemy adjacent 2 sq]
 - Overwheling Strike [M, Wis +7 vs. AC, 1d12 + 6, Shift 1, Slide Target 1]
Encounter: [1]
 - Iron Mind [racial]
 - Oath of Enmity [class]
 - Channel Divinity: Abjure Undead [class]
 - Divine Guidance [class]
 - Avenging Echo [1st][M, Wis +7 vs. AC, 1d12 + 6, Until end of next turn, enemy that ends its turn adjacent to you or hits or misses you takes 5 radiant damage.
Utility: [0]
 - 
Daily: [1]
 - Aspect of Might [1st] [M, Wis +7 vs. AC, 3d12 + 6, +5 Athletics, +2 Speed, +2 Damage until end of encounter][/sblock]
[sblock=Background and personality]*Background and personality* - *Izera* 
Izera came to the prime material plane and to Amn specifically completely by accident. A portal accident seperated her from her companions and thrust her into a strange world with stranger customs.  Almost immediately, the young gith searched for a way to return home, but those she spoke with demanded too much of her and she refused.  Instead, Izera looks to make a name for herself, garner wealth and a good reputation so that she can return home on her own terms.

Generally considered an atheist, Izera considers religion a private matter, and pays particular homage to Ioun, Zuoken, and Zerthimon.  The echoes of her ancestors travel with her in spirit, and Izera often strives to honor her ancestors before battle, usually silently.

Izera is of average intelligence and below average looks, as her obsession makes her much less personable than normal.  Toned and incredibly agile, there is a depth to the soul behind the deep blue eyes.  Black hair tied back in a pair of braids, well worn leathers, a long bow and large sword make up Izera’s gear.

Background
*Silent Hunter:* Benefit: You add Stealth and Perception to your class skill list, and you gain a +1 bonus to Stealth and Perception checks.

Class features 
Armor of Faith, Avenger’s Censure (censure of pursuit), Channel Divinity, Oath of enmity

Racial traits 
Speed: 6 squares, Vision: Normal, Languages: Common, Deep Speech, Skill Bonuses: +2 Acrobatics, +2 Athletics. Danger Sense: You have a +2 racial bonus to initiative checks. Defended Mind: You have a +2 racial bonus to saving throws against effects that daze, dominate, or stun. Iron Mind: You have the Iron Mind Power. Shifting Fortunes: When you use your second wind, you can shift 3 squares as a free action.[/sblock]
[sblock=Specific Notes
*Iron Mind Githzerai* Racial Power
_Under the brunt of an attack, you use the power of your mind to fortify yourself against harm._
*Encounter
Immediate Interrupt Personal
Trigger:* You are hit by an attack
*Effect:* You gain a +2 bonus to all defenses until the end of your next turn.

*Githzerai Blade Master*
Prerequisite: Githzerai
Benefit: You gain proficiency with all military heavy blades, as well as the bastard sword and the fullblade. Additionally, you gain a +2 feat bonus to damage rolls with these weapons. This bonus increases to +3 at 11th level and +4 at 21st level.

*Fullblade*
_Superior two-handed melee weapon_
Cost: 30 gp
Damage: 1d12
Proficient: +3
Range: -
Weight: 10 lb.
Property: High Crit

Properties: 
High Crit (A high crit weapon deals more damage when you score a critical hit with it. A critical hit deals maximum weapon damage and an extra 1[W] at 1st–10th levels, an extra 2[W] at 11th–20th levels, and an extra 3[W] at 21st–30th levels. This extra damage is in addition to any critical damage the weapon supplies if it is a magic weapon.).[/sblock]


----------



## Reklaw (Oct 15, 2009)

[sblock=Rudin Stonearm]====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&DI Character Builder ======
Rudin Stonearm, level 1
Dwarf, Barbarian
Feral Might: Rageblood Vigor

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 18, Con 16, Dex 11, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 8.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 18, Con 14, Dex 11, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 8.

AC: 14 Fort: 16 Reflex: 11 Will: 11

HP: 31 Surges: 11 Surge Value: 7

TRAINED SKILLS
Endurance +12, Athletics +8, Acrobatics +4

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Arcana 0, Bluff -1, Diplomacy -1, Dungeoneering +3, Heal +1, History, Insight +1, Intimidate -1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Religion, Stealth -1, Streetwise -1, Thievery -1

FEATS
Level 1: Dwarven Weapon Training

POWERS
Barbarian at-will 1: Howling Strike
Barbarian at-will 1: Pressing Strike
Barbarian encounter 1: Great Cleave
Barbarian daily 1: Rage Drake's Frenzy

ITEMS
Throwing hammer (2), Handaxe (2), Waraxe, Hide Armor, Adventurer's Kit
====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&DI Character Builder ======
[/sblock]

[sblock=Character Background]*--A small bundle wrapped in a thick rune-embroidered blue blanket lies in the middle of a blizzard. The bundle seems untouched by the cold but a high pitched nearly blood curdling scream can be heard through the roar of the blizzard--*

Rudin stands up from cleaning the ox carcass, wiping his skinning blade against the grass. Tossing a small piece of meat to the wolf-like dog at his side he grins and ruffles the beast's head.

This hide would make great armor for his upcoming journey. There was nothing spectacular about it, it was a solid brown color and would look good with blackened trim. Rudin decided then that the shoulders would be embossed with his rune, the only thing left from his true family. None of the traders who crossed through Narfell had known anything though one of them suggested visiting Amn which was many days travel to the southwest. He had decided that day that he would travel there as soon as the snows began to melt. This armor was his last act of preparation. He had cleaned his hand axes and re-gripped his throwing hammers, packed the few belongings he had into a backpack, and now the day he would leave was coming soon. He dug the rune-embroidered cloth from his pouch. The blue had faded, bleached over time into a light blue. The gold thread that formed the rune was still bright and the shred of cloth still held some warmth to it. The rune was shaped somewhat like an upside down T, with three bars through the vertical line and horizontal arms angling up at 45-degree angles...

It had been a month since he had left the tribe behind and it still felt odd to be sleeping alone under the stars. At least he had his dog for company. Scratching him behind the ears he promised that soon they would have a warm meal and a warm fire, only a few more days and they would be out of the dangerous territory. 

His waraxe had been a parting gift and it lay right next to him on the opposite side of his companion. It fit well into his wide hands and even though he could wield it easily enough with one hand he preferred the two-handed grip. The slightly longer than normal handle fit his style perfectly and Ordin, his tribe leader, had traded a few stacks of fur to get his rune engraved on the head...

The trip had been uneventful for the most part, he had managed to skirt most of the orc war bands and had avoided most of the other monsters. He'd gotten the chance to wet his new blade on a few orcs as he'd neared Amn. They hadn't expected him and he'd surprised them with a well thrown hammer and had made short work of them. In fact his blood had barely begun to boil in that fight. Thoughts of this left his mind completely as he entered Amn, this city was larger than any he'd ever seen...
[/sblock]

[sblock=Character Description]Rudin stands about four and a half feet tall. Wide shoulders give him an almost square form. Unlike most dwarves he has a trim build, his wide shoulders lead down to an equally wide waist while his thick chest tapers down to a flat stomach. He is young, though his short but thick beard and shoulder length braided hair hide most of his facial features.

He is clad in a heavy hide armor, with simple light brown cloth tunic and leggings worn underneath. The hide appears to be from one creature, fairly generic in appearance it's a dark brown, appearing to be from some sort of ox or deer. He wears a large waraxe strapped across his back with a smaller pair of axes strapped to his thighs. Throwing hammers are strapped to the small of his back, easily in reach.

Tanned skin and dark brown hair contrast with his bright blue eyes. The lines of a dark blue tattoo detail the left side of his face, it is hard to tell the details of the tattoo but it appears to be some sort of a bird.

His voice is low and gravelly, he speaks simply though not without intelligence.
[/sblock]


----------



## On Puget Sound (Jan 31, 2010)

====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
Chizz, level 5
Half-Orc, Ranger|Rogue
Hybrid Ranger: Hybrid Ranger Fortitude
Hybrid Talent: Rogue Tactics (Hybrid)
Rogue Tactics (Hybrid): Brutal Scoundrel (Hybrid)
Background: Nelanther Isles (Nelanther Isles Benefit)

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 19, Con 12, Dex 19, Int 8, Wis 12, Cha 10.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 16, Con 12, Dex 16, Int 8, Wis 12, Cha 10.


AC: 19 Fort: 18 Reflex: 18 Will: 14
HP: 44 Surges: 7 Surge Value: 11

FEATURES TO REMEMBER:
+5 THP when first bloodied
+2 speed when charging
+1 attack with combat advantage
sneak damage 2d6+4 once per TURN, quarry damage 1d6 once per ROUND.
Resist 5 vs swarm damage, no OA from swarms, move through swarm squares (but not end there).
When you hit with longbow, target gets -2 to ranged and area attacks til end of your next turn.

TRAINED SKILLS
Athletics +14, Stealth +13, Thievery +11, Acrobatics +14, Endurance +10, Perception +8

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Arcana +1, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +3, Heal +3, History +1, Insight +3, Intimidate +4, Nature +3, Religion +1, Streetwise +2

FEATS
Level 1: Hybrid Talent
Level 2: Weapon Proficiency (Katar)
Level 4: Nimble Blade

POWERS
STANDARD ACTIONS:
Hybrid at-will 1: Duelist's Flurry.  standard, melee.  +10 vs AC, 4 damage and slide 1 and shift 1.  Sneak damage even if no CA.

Hybrid at-will 1: Twin Strike. standard melee (+10, 1d6+1) or ranged (+9, 1d10+1 and target is -2 to hit with ranged or area attacks) vs AC, 2 attacks, same or different targets. Quarry possible.

Hybrid daily 5: Wounded Beast.  Standard or immediate reaction, melee. +10 vs AC, 3d6+5.  Miss: half damage.  Effect: You can spend a healing surge.  Trigger: When an adjacent enemy bloodies you or critically hits you, you can use this power as an immediate reaction.  Quarry possible.

Melee basic: +10 vs AC, 1d6+5.  No quarry or sneak damage.

Ranged basic: +9 vs AC, 1d10+5 and target is -2 to hit with ranged or area attacks.   No quarry or sneak damage.

MINOR ACTIONS:
Hunter's Quarry: declare closest visible enemy your quarry.

Paired Katar: split the blade into two identical blades, or recombine them into one.

Hybrid encounter 1: Off-Hand Strike. minor melee.  +10 vs AC, 1d6+5, quarry possible.

Hybrid daily 1: Duelist's Prowess. minor, personal, stance. 

TRIGGERED ACTIONS (on others' turns):
While in stance: Once per round when an enemy hits or misses you, use Duelist's Prowess Attack (immediate interrupt, +10 vs Reflex, 1d6+5, sneak possible).


Hybrid daily 5: Wounded Beast.  Standard or immediate reaction, melee. +10 vs AC, 3d6+5.  Miss: half damage.  Effect: You can spend a healing surge.  Trigger: When an adjacent enemy bloodies you or critically hits you, you can use this power as an immediate reaction.  Quarry possible.

FREE ACTIONS:
Hybrid utility 2: Fast Hands: at will, free, personal.  Once per round, draw, stow, sheathe or pick up a weapon or item.

Hybrid encounter 3: Nasty Backswing.  Free, melee.  Trigger: you miss with a melee attack.  +10 (+13 with CA) vs AC. 1d6+9, sneak possible certain - total damage 3d6+13, and shift 1.  You have CA for this attack.


Lucky Charm: No action.  Trigger: You miss with an attack, skill check or saving throw.  Roll 1d6 and ad it to the roll.

Breach Bracers:  Free action. Trigger: you hit with a melee attack.  Target gains vulnerable 5 to the next attack that hits it before the end of your next turn.

ITEMS
Adventurer's Kit, Paired Katar +1 (2), Duelist's Bow Longbow +1, Arrows (60), Potion of Healing (heroic tier), Rat Killer's Coat Leather Armor +1, Lucky Charm +1, Breach Bracers (heroic tier), Sandals of Precise Stepping (heroic tier)
====== Copy to Clipboard and Press the Import Button on the Summary Tab ======


----------



## DistractingFlare (Mar 23, 2010)

"This world is choked with evil. I will forge my own destiny."

[sblock=Asterion's Tale]Asterion never knew his parents, nor another of his kind. As a child, when the horns on his head were still prepubescent stumps, the young minotaur was kidnapped and sold into indentured servitude aboard a wealthy nobleman's sailing vessel. The nobleman's servants raised Asterion into adulthood, and the minotaur eventually grew into a strong bull, hulking and tough from the years of manual labor he was subject to. His master was not a kind one, but Asterion was generally treated fairly. He never tried to escape or fight back; instead, he worked hard, trying perhaps to convince his master of his worth as a person.

One day, however, everything changed for Asterion. The nobleman's ship was hijacked by the dread captain Kumar, and Asterion's master was murdered by the pirate-king himself. The master's family was slaughtered by Kumar's crew, and the ship was looted of all goods. The servants, including Aterion, however, were loaded onto Kumar's ship to be taken to the Dragon Coast and sold into slavery.

Asterion accepted this turn of events, hoping that perhaps his new masters would eventually free him. He was forced to clean up on the ship and to carry their often heavy freight. This never fazed Asterion. One morning, while the sun rose over the bluish-gray horizon, one of the old deckhands called out to Asterion. This old pirate was named Boulder, a towering (but ancient) goliath brigand. Boulder, seeing Asterion's physical strength in action, brought him below deck to the moveable forge that Boulder often worked at as the ship's only blacksmith.

Eventually, Asterion's apprenticeship was completed, and instead of being sold into slavery, he took over Boulder's forge and hammer and became a member of the Iron Fang crew. Asterion quickly surpassed his tutor in every way, becoming an innovative and careful weaponmaster. He even forged a beautiful cutlass for Captain Kumar himself.

Asterion worked silently at the forge for several years, never participating in the violent excursions of the ship - instead solemnly standing at his anvil, hammer in hand, pounding and folding plates of metal into sharp and resilient blades and suits of armor.

One day, the pirates had begun to lay siege to a quiet coastal village, and through the window in the hull of the ship, Asterion watched as the brigands plundered the town. He watched impassively as Kumar himself beheaded prisoners and set fire to the houses of the town. Asterion knew that this violence could no longer stand. He knew that to stand by and do nothing while these criminals raped and murdered was cowardly and weak.

Asterion stood at his anvil, gripping his forge-hammer tight. He set about making the strongest set of armor he'd yet crafted. His hammer swung with the might of someone who had seen injustice, and after years of watching, had seen that the time had come to stand up - to punish evil. But something else rang out in the din of the forge that day - a divine light that radiated each time the hammer struck metal - a light that gave Asterion courage to face evil.

Soon, after the halls of the forge had stopped echoing with the powerful blows of his hammer, Asterion hid away a suit of heavy protective armor and a light shield with an insignia of a bull's head. He grasped his forge-hammer tightly in his hand and waited until it was his time to strike, for he knew that in time, he could fold the way of the world as easily as he had folded those metal plates.[/sblock]

[sblock=Asterion Character Sheet]Asterion, level 3
Minotaur, Runepriest
Runic Artistry: Wrathful Hammer
Background: Silenced Beast

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 19, Con 19, Dex 10, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 10.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 16, Con 16, Dex 10, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 10.

AC: 23 Fort: 17 Reflex: 15 Will: 16
HP: 46 Surges: 12 Surge Value: 11

ATTACK BONUS
+10
DAMAGE BONUS
+5

TRAINED SKILLS
Religion, Insight (+2), Heal, Athletics

NOTABLE UNTRAINED SKILLS
Nature (+2), Perception (+2)

FEATS
Level 1: Weapon Expertise: Hammer (Warhammer)
Level 2: Armor Proficiency: Plate
Level 4: Shield Proficiency: Heavy

POWERS
Minotaur At-Will: Ferocity
Runepriest At-Will: Word of Diminishment
Runepriest At-Will: Word of Shielding

Minotaur Encounter: Goring Charge
Runepriest Class Encounter: Rune of Mending (x2)
Runepriest Encounter 1: Flames of Purity
Runepriest Encounter 3: Word of the Blinding Shield

Runepriest Daily 1: Rune of the Unreliable Dawn

Runepriest Utility 2: Shield of Sacrifice

ITEMS
Adventurer's Kit, 2 Potion of Healing
Boulder's Hammer - (Lullaby, Lvl. 4, +1)
Boulder's Armor - (Sacrifice, Lvl. 5, +1)
Boulder's Shielf - (Heavy, Lvl. 5)
Level 1 Amulet of Protection (+1)
Level 2 Immunizing Plate Armor (+1)
Level 3 Quick Warhammer (+1)
380 gp[/sblock]

[sblock=Asterion Quick Reference]
HP: 46/46 Surges: 12/12
AC: 23 Fort: 17 Ref: 15 Will: 16
[sblock=Powers]
Ferocity
Word of Shielding
Word of Diminishment

Goring Charge
Rune of Mending (2/2)
Flames of Purity
Word of the Blinding Shield


Rune of the Unreliable Dawn
Shield of Sacrifice
Battleforged Shield (Item)
Lullaby Hammer (Item)
Armor of Sacrifice (Item)[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 23, 2010)

*Lochlan Rayner, Bounty Hunter.  (Human Seeker 3)*

[sblock=Character Summary]
====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
Lochlan Rayner, level 4
Human, Seeker
Seeker's Bond: Spiritbond
Background: Baldur's Gate (Baldur's Gate Benefit)

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 14, Con 10, Dex 14, Int 8, Wis 19, Cha 14.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 14, Con 10, Dex 13, Int 8, Wis 16, Cha 14.


AC: 17 Fort: 16 Reflex: 17 Will: 19
HP: 37 Surges: 7 Surge Value: 9

TRAINED SKILLS
Athletics +9, Nature +11, Perception +11, Insight +11, Streetwise +11, Bluff +9

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +4, Arcana +1, Diplomacy +4, Dungeoneering +6, Endurance +2, Heal +6, History +1, Intimidate +4, Religion +1, Stealth +4, Thievery +4

FEATS
Human: Bola Training
Level 1: Weapon Expertise (Flail)
Level 2: Skill Training (Bluff)
Level 4: Distant Advantage

POWERS
Bonus At-Will Power: Elemental Spirits
Seeker at-will 1: Grappling Spirits
Seeker at-will 1: Biting Swarm
Seeker encounter 1: Possessing Spirits
Seeker daily 1: Storm of Spirit Shards
Seeker utility 2: Stag's Grace
Seeker encounter 3: Escaping Shot

ITEMS
Distance Bola +1, Feyleaf Sandals (heroic tier), Adventurer's Kit, Climber's Kit, Potion of Healing (heroic tier) (2), Ritual Book, Verve Leather Armor +1, Bracers of the Perfect Shot (heroic tier), Cape of the Mountebank +1
====== Copy to Clipboard and Press the Import Button on the Summary Tab ======

[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]
Never knowing his mother, Lochlan was raised by his father Rupert in the streets & surrounding countryside of Baldur's Gate.

Needing the help, Rupert trained him to help with his business.  Namely, a hired nose to be stuck into other people's business.

Rupert had a knack for finding things.  People, objects, information; doesn't really matter.  If you wanted it found, Rupert Rayner would find it for you.  

Until three months ago when he was killed tracking a murderer who escaped on his way to the noose.  

Now, agressively persuing his father's final contract, Lochlan has tracked the murderous dog to Athkatla; and would be more than happy to fill in the 'dead' in the 'dead or alive' entry on the bounty posting in Baldur's Gate...
[/sblock]


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 7, 2010)

====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&DI Character Builder ======
Lysandros 'Sandy' Belmades, level 3
Halfling, Bard
Bardic Virtue: Virtue of Cunning

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 10, Con 10, Dex 16, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 16.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 10, Con 10, Dex 14, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 14.


AC: 17 Fort: 11 Reflex: 16 Will: 15
HP: 32 Surges: 7 Surge Value: 8

TRAINED SKILLS
Arcana +8, Bluff +9, Streetwise +9, Diplomacy +11, Insight +8, Religion +8

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +9, Dungeoneering +6, Endurance +4, Heal +6, History +6, Intimidate +7, Nature +6, Perception +6, Stealth +7, Thievery +9, Athletics +4

FEATS
Bard: Ritual Caster
Level 1: Initiate of the Faith
Level 2: Jack of All Trades

POWERS
Bard at-will 1: Misdirected Mark
Bard at-will 1: Vicious Mockery
Bard encounter 1: Blunder
Bard daily 1: Stirring Shout
Bard utility 2: Inspire Competence
Bard encounter 3: Cunning Ferocity

ITEMS
Ritual Book, Adventurer's Kit, Implement, Wand, Woodwind, Leather Armor, Cloth Armor (Basic Clothing), Shortbow, Arrows (30), Light Shield, Dagger, Holy Symbol, Eternal Chalk, Feyleaf Sandals, Fochlucan Bandore +1

RITUALS
Comprehend Language, Traveler's Chant, Amanuensis, Endure Elements, Make Whole, Lullaby, Seek Rumor
====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&DI Character Builder ======

Warning: It's a bit long. 
[sblock=background]Ever since I was a young hin, I knew that the wind would carry me to my fortune.  

I was born and raised in Athkatla, one of the major cities of the region known as Amn.  The city was a stagnant pit where only they who held the most coin had any real power.  My parents and their parents have always lived there.  From what I've been told, I come from a long line of entertainers - jugglers, tumblers, and musicians, mostly.  My family and I were quite poor, but we made do by performing in an all-halfling street circus.  My family and our friends would travel from quarter to quarter, putting on all sorts of acrobatic displays for coin.  The younglings would beg during the performances, playing on the sympathies of the crowd.  It worked more often than not, but that didn't stop many of the younglings from becoming cutpurses.  I did not want to become a cutpurse; crime only paid if you didn't get caught, but Goddess help you if you did.  All crimes in Amn were punishable by fines, and if you didn't have the coin, well, you were pretty much at the city's mercy.  While my siblings (all four of them) scrounged for coppers, I was wandering the markets and seeing the sights.

I spent many a ten-day wandering up and down the the streets, examining goods and sundries brought in from all over the Sword Coast.  I enjoyed the bustle of the crowd and the ferverent haggling over prices.  I often thought to myself that if I were rich, I wouldn't have to haggle - I could just buy whatever I wanted and that would be that.  My favourite time of day was sunset.  I used to sit by the docks and watch the sun sink below the horizon while dozens of ships came into and left port.  As I grew older, I came to be a familiar face to many of the merchants.  I would often run small errands here and there in exchange for a coin or two, or sometimes for small treats - an apple here, a sweetmeat there.  I recall one fellow in particular, one Valthur Ortek.  He was a Dwarf who dealt in rare tomes and maps.  He claimed to have travelled all over the Realms in search of rare and ancient documents.  He had many stories to tell, both from the books he sold and from his own personal experiences.  He had such a mesmerizing way with words that I would oft find myself running home after dark to receive a scolding from my mother.  I knew the streets weren't safe, but I simply couldn't leave until Valthur had finished his tales.  

One autumn day, Valthur told me that he had heard whispers of an elven ruin somewhere South of Amn, deep within the monstrous territories of the Orcs.   He said that was going to be leaving Amn for a long time and that he did not know when he would return.  This saddened me, as he was nearly as close to me as family, or so I thought at the time.  In parting, he gifted me a leather and gold-bound tome with pictures of all sorts of mechanical wonders.  One picture in particular caught my attention - I believe it was called a 'windmill'.  Something resonated inside me as I read all the potential uses a windmill could have - grinding corn, drawing water, sawing wood... the possibilities seemed endless.  The concept that a simple construct, harnessing the power of wind, could make simple so many laborious tasks was too amazing for me to ignore.  I ran home to show the book to my parents.  I told them that we didn't have to work in the streets any more - with wind power, we could move to a nicer place like Crimmor or Lake Esmel and be farmers.  My parents told me that we couldn't leave the city until they had settled their debts, but encouraged me to pursue my interests all the same.  I told them that if that's what they had to do, I'd do my best to make as much money as I could.

I turned to the best source of wealth I could think of.  I made my way to Goldspires, a temple dedicated to Waukeen, Goddess of wealth and trade.  For several periods, I went there every sunrise and prayed for guidance.  One morning I was approached by a young human female who called herself Zaria Umaldryn.  She noted that I seemed to possess a wisdom beyond my years and encouraged me to become one of the faithful.  This was definitely my chance to change my destiny, and I readily accepted, becoming a Goldeyes in the process.  Once my initation was complete, I was put to work in the church library.  Let me tell you, having easy access to so much knowledge was the greatest thing a youngling could ask for (well, this youngling, anyway).  I pored over text after text, learning more and more about the world at large and all its wonders.  I paid particular attention to warfare texts.  Though I knew I'd never participate in some awful war, I loved figuring out how and why battle machines worked.  I remember that in one case I was able to scale down the plans for ballistae and catapults from which my siblings were able to make (and then sell) toys.  My attention to detail caught Zaria's interest.  She put in a good word to the head librarian (a haughty Grey Elf named Daeven Tatharchir), who soon had me proofing documents for inconsistencies and forgeries.

It was this job that would set me on the path of my life's adventure.

While I enjoyed reading in general, seeing the same types of documents before me day after day became staid; I soon became bored of the whole endeavour.  I would often daydream about sailing ships and rows of windmills while giving my daily share of documents only a cursory glance. One day, something unusual snapped me out of my reverie - I saw my first ever Amnian Letter of Marque.  It was made out to Vargas "Blood 'n Guts" Cavenaugh, captain of The Dirty Bitch.  I did not know anything about this captain, but I knew that an official Letter was always inked in gold and easily worth over a thousand golden crowns.  I started to tremble with nerves, knowing that a wrong judgement could be very costly for me and the church.  I asked Zaria to oversee my work.  She told me that she trusted my judgement, but watched over me all the same as I hoisted magnifying glass to eye and examined the writ.  My face blanched.  The ink appeared to be made of gold, but somehow I just knew that the ink was only gold in color.  I advised Zaria of the forgery.  She thanked me with a smile that told me she already knew the truth of my discovery and took away the offending document.  I felt very proud of myself.  One of the first blessings bestowed upon a Goldeyes is the ability to discern true metal from false.  My discovery of the false document reinforced my faith, that I was truly one of Waukeen's chosen.  I was very excited to learn more of the mysteries of Waukeen.

I returned home late in the day to find a group of sea-scented humans speaking to my worried-looking parents.  As I approached, one of the men turned to me and sneered,  "Ah, there's the troublesome whelp now."  The man identified himself as Vargas Cavenaugh.  He drew a sabre from his sash and pointed it at me.  He stated plainly that he didn't like people meddling in his affairs, adding that he hardly considered my kind a 'people' at all.   He accentuated his point by kicking my father in the gut.  Vargas swore that if any other documentation regarding his ship got unnecessary attention, he would recoup his losses any way he saw fit.  He added that halfling children fetch a fine price at the slave markets, then left, laughing all the while.

I panicked.  I told my parents I was quitting my job right then and there.  My dad shook his head, then went on to explain that Cavenaugh worked for one of the more prominent Merchant Guilds, and that this wasn't the first time that the drunken captain had come to cause trouble.  Father added that the captain was nothing more than a bully and an extortionist, but as long as Cavenaugh was under the protection of the Guild, there was little that he or any of the Quick Folk could do. I told my father that I had to make this right, that I couldn't be a burden on the family.

That very night, I gathered up the items and coin gifted to me by the church and slipped away from home.[/sblock]I also chose an optional Merchant background from the PHB2 and assigned a +2 bonus to my Diplomacy skill.


----------



## Durlak (May 31, 2010)

Taran Xiloscient Player, level 5
Elf, Druid
Build: Predator Druid
Primal Aspect: Primal Predator

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 10, Con 14, Dex 17, Int 11, Wis 19, Cha 10.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 10, Con 14, Dex 14, Int 11, Wis 16, Cha 10.


AC: 19 Fort: 14 Reflex: 16 Will: 17
HP: 51 Surges: 9 Surge Value: 12

TRAINED SKILLS
Nature +13, Perception +13, Heal +11, Arcana +7

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +4, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +6, Endurance +3, History +2, Insight +6, Intimidate +2, Religion +2, Stealth +8, Streetwise +2, Thievery +4, Athletics +1

FEATS
Druid: Ritual Caster
Level 1: Toughness
Level 2: Implement Expertise (Totem)
Level 4: Ferocious Tiger Form

POWERS
Druid at-will 1: Chill Wind
Attack: Wisdom vs. Fortitude
Hit: 1d6 cold damage, and you slide the target 1
square.
Level 21: 2d6 cold damage.
Death Fang Totem +1: +8 attack, 1d6+1 
damage
Architect's Accurate staff +1: +7 attack, 1d6+1 
damage

Druid at-will 1: Flame Seed
Attack: Wisdom vs. Reflex
Hit: 1d6 fire damage, and the squares adjacent to 
the target become a fiery zone that lasts until the 
end of your next turn. Any enemy that enters the 
zone or starts its turn there takes fire damage equa
to your Wisdom modifier (+4).
Level 21: 2d6 fire damage.
Death Fang Totem +1: +8 attack, 1d6+1 damage
Architect's Accurate staff +1: +7 attack, 1d6+1 
damage

Druid at-will 1: Grasping Claws
Attack: Wisdom vs. Reflex
Hit: 1d8 + Wisdom modifier (+4) damage, and the
target is slowed until the end of your next turn. 
Level 21: 2d8 + Wisdom modifier (+4) damage.
Special: This power can be used as a melee basic 
attack.
Death Fang Totem +1: +8 attack, 1d8+5 damage
Architect's Accurate staff +1: +7 attack, 1d8+5 
damage
ADDITIONAL EFFECTS
+1d10 to damage rolls in beast form to enemies granting 
combat advantage to you.

Druid encounter 1: Cull the Herd
Attack: Wisdom vs. Will
Hit: 2d8 + Wisdom modifier (+4) psychic 
damage, and you pull the target 3 squares.
Death Fang Totem +1: +8 attack, 2d8+5 
damage
Architect's Accurate staff +1: +7 attack, 2d8+5 
damage

Druid daily 1: Faerie Fire
Attack: Wisdom vs. Will
Hit: The target is slowed and grants combat 
advantage (save ends both).
Aftereffect: 3d6 + Wisdom modifier (+4) radiant 
damage, and the target grants combat advantage 
until the end of your next turn.
Miss: 1d6 + Wisdom modifier (+4) radiant damage, 
and the target grants combat advantage until the end 
of your next turn.
Death Fang Totem +1: +8 attack
Architect's Accurate staff +1: +7 attack

Druid utility 2: Skittering Sneak
Prerequisite: You must have the wild shape 
power.
Effect: Until the end of the encounter, you can 
use wild shape to assume the form of a Tiny 
natural beast or fey beast, such as a mouse, a 
house cat, or a large spider. In this form, you 
gain a +5 bonus to Stealth checks. You can't 
attack, pick up anything, or manipulate objects.

Druid encounter 3: Predator's Flurry
Primary Attack: Wisdom vs. Reflex
Hit: 1d6 + Wisdom modifier (+4) damage, and the primary 
target is dazed until the end of your next turn.
Effect: You shift 2 squares and then make a secondary attack.
Primal Predator: The number of squares you shift equals 
your Dexterity modifier (+3).
Secondary Target: One creature other than the primary 
target
Secondary Attack: Wisdom vs. Reflex
Hit: 1d6 + Wisdom modifier (+4) damage, and the 
secondary target is dazed until the end of your next turn.
Death Fang Totem +1: +8 attack, 1d6+5 damage
Architect's Accurate staff +1: +7 attack, 1d6+5 damage
ADDITIONAL EFFECTS
+1d10 to damage rolls in beast form to enemies granting 
combat advantage to you

Druid daily 5: Wall of Thorns
Wall of Thorns
KEYWORDS
Conjuration, Implement, Primal
USED
Standard
ACTION
Area wall 8 within 10 squares
RANGE
ATTACK TARGET
10
vs
DEFENSE
Effect: You conjure a wall of thorny, writhing vines. The 
wall can be up to 4 squares high and must be on a solid 
surface, and it lasts until the end of your next turn. The 
wall provides cover. A creature's line of sight through a 
wall square is blocked unless the creature is adjacent to 
that square.
Entering a wall square costs 3 extra squares of 
movement. If a creature enters the wall's space or starts 
its turn there, that creature takes 1d10 + your Wisdom 
modifier (+4) damage and ongoing 5 damage (save ends).
Sustain Minor: The wall persists

ITEMS
Ritual Book, Arrows (30), Quarterstaff, Longbow, Adventurer's Kit, Woundstitch Powder (heroic tier), Death Fang Totem +1, Shadow Hunter Hide Hide Armor +1, Claw Gloves (heroic tier), Architect's Accurate staff +1, Panther Slippers (heroic tier)
RITUALS
Animal Messenger, Brew Potion

[sblock = lvl 4] Taran Xiloscient Player, level 4
Elf, Druid
Build: Predator Druid
Primal Aspect: Primal Predator

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 10, Con 14, Dex 17, Int 11, Wis 19, Cha 10.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 10, Con 14, Dex 14, Int 11, Wis 16, Cha 10.


AC: 19 Fort: 14 Reflex: 16 Will: 17
HP: 46 Surges: 9 Surge Value: 11

TRAINED SKILLS
Nature +13, Perception +13, Heal +11, Arcana +7

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +4, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +6, Endurance +3, History +2, Insight +6, Intimidate +2, Religion +2, Stealth +7, Streetwise +2, Thievery +4, Athletics +1

FEATS
Druid: Ritual Caster
Level 1: Toughness
Level 2: Implement Expertise (Totem)
Level 4: Ferocious Tiger Form

POWERS
Druid at-will 1: Chill Wind
Druid at-will 1: Flame Seed
Druid at-will 1: Grasping Claws
Druid encounter 1: Cull the Herd
Druid daily 1: Faerie Fire
Druid utility 2: Skittering Sneak
Druid encounter 3: Predator's Flurry

ITEMS
Ritual Book, Arrows (30), Quarterstaff, Longbow, Adventurer's Kit, Woundstitch Powder (heroic tier), Death Fang Totem +1, Shadow Hunter Hide Hide Armor +1, Claw Gloves (heroic tier), Architect's Accurate staff +1, Boots of Stealth (heroic tier)
RITUALS
Animal Messenger, Brew Potion
[/sblock]

[sblock=Lvl 3]

====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
Taran Xiloscient Player, level 3
Elf, Druid
Build: Predator Druid
Primal Aspect: Primal Predator

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 10, Con 14, Dex 16, Int 11, Wis 18, Cha 10.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 10, Con 14, Dex 14, Int 11, Wis 16, Cha 10.


AC: 18 Fort: 13 Reflex: 15 Will: 16
HP: 41 Surges: 9 Surge Value: 10

TRAINED SKILLS
Nature +12, Perception +12, Heal +10, Arcana +6

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +3, Bluff +1, Diplomacy +1, Dungeoneering +5, Endurance +2, History +1, Insight +5, Intimidate +1, Religion +1, Stealth +6, Streetwise +1, Thievery +3, Athletics

FEATS
Druid: Ritual Caster
Level 1: Toughness
Level 2: Implement Expertise (Totem)

POWERS
Druid at-will 1: Chill Wind
Druid at-will 1: Flame Seed
Druid at-will 1: Grasping Claws
Druid encounter 1: Cull the Herd
Druid daily 1: Faerie Fire
Druid utility 2: Skittering Sneak
Druid encounter 3: Predator's Flurry

ITEMS
Ritual Book, Hide Armor, Arrows (30), Quarterstaff, Longbow, Adventurer's Kit, Woundstitch Powder (heroic tier), Death Fang Totem +1, Shadow Hunter Hide Hide Armor +1, Claw Gloves (heroic tier)
RITUALS
Animal Messenger, Brew Potion
====== Copy to Clipboard and Press the Import Button on the Summary Tab ======

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 21, 2010)

Kaedyn Thorngood Char Sheet
[sblock=Background]Kaedyn Thorngood had an unremarkable childhood, growing up in Cormyr and living on a farmstead.  He was recruited into the local militia and given arms training to help defend his village against monsters and bandits.  Showing some remarkable talent and prowess in combat skills, he soon came to realize being part-time warrior and farmer was not the life for him.  He set out for bigger towns to work his way into a better profession.

He signed up as caravan guard and the dwarf in charge of the guards took a liking to him and helped polish off his martial training in the off hours.  After several months, Kaedyn became a decently skilled fighter.  Since the caravan's employment of guards was seasonal, Kaedyn was out of a job during the winter months and he moved on.

He spent some time with some mercenary units, but never felt completely at home just being a soldier for hire.  Never staying with one outfit very long, he never made any lasting ties of friendship either.  Deciding a different use of his skills might be in order, Kaedyn sought out employment that would offer some travel and adventure.  This naivete landed him on Kumar's ship and almost on the wrong side of a mutiny or revolt.[/sblock]
[sblock=4th Level Advancement]+1 Str; +1 Dex; +6 HP; Powerful Charge Feat; Increases due to leveling for Ability Modifiers, Skills, & Defenses are automatic on Sheet.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 23, 2010)

Please post new version of your characters, taking in account the magical items and gold each of you take.


----------



## On Puget Sound (Sep 21, 2010)

ummm. never mind... wrong thread. But look, I rolled a 27!


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 27, 2011)

Kaedyn's 5th Level:
+6HP and Added Daily Power - Crack the Shell.
I also retrained Power Attack for Quick Draw (added +2 to Initiative).


----------



## tiornys (Mar 4, 2011)

"This world is choked with evil. I will forge my own destiny."

[sblock=Asterion's Tale]Asterion never knew his parents, nor another of his kind. As a child, when the horns on his head were still prepubescent stumps, the young minotaur was kidnapped and sold into indentured servitude aboard a wealthy nobleman's sailing vessel. The nobleman's servants raised Asterion into adulthood, and the minotaur eventually grew into a strong bull, hulking and tough from the years of manual labor he was subject to. His master was not a kind one, but Asterion was generally treated fairly. He never tried to escape or fight back; instead, he worked hard, trying perhaps to convince his master of his worth as a person.

One day, however, everything changed for Asterion. The nobleman's ship was hijacked by the dread captain Kumar, and Asterion's master was murdered by the pirate-king himself. The master's family was slaughtered by Kumar's crew, and the ship was looted of all goods. The servants, including Aterion, however, were loaded onto Kumar's ship to be taken to the Dragon Coast and sold into slavery.

Asterion accepted this turn of events, hoping that perhaps his new masters would eventually free him. He was forced to clean up on the ship and to carry their often heavy freight. This never fazed Asterion. One morning, while the sun rose over the bluish-gray horizon, one of the old deckhands called out to Asterion. This old pirate was named Boulder, a towering (but ancient) goliath brigand. Boulder, seeing Asterion's physical strength in action, brought him below deck to the moveable forge that Boulder often worked at as the ship's only blacksmith.

Eventually, Asterion's apprenticeship was completed, and instead of being sold into slavery, he took over Boulder's forge and hammer and became a member of the Iron Fang crew. Asterion quickly surpassed his tutor in every way, becoming an innovative and careful weaponmaster. He even forged a beautiful cutlass for Captain Kumar himself.

Asterion worked silently at the forge for several years, never participating in the violent excursions of the ship - instead solemnly standing at his anvil, hammer in hand, pounding and folding plates of metal into sharp and resilient blades and suits of armor.

One day, the pirates had begun to lay siege to a quiet coastal village, and through the window in the hull of the ship, Asterion watched as the brigands plundered the town. He watched impassively as Kumar himself beheaded prisoners and set fire to the houses of the town. Asterion knew that this violence could no longer stand. He knew that to stand by and do nothing while these criminals raped and murdered was cowardly and weak.

Asterion stood at his anvil, gripping his forge-hammer tight. He set about making the strongest set of armor he'd yet crafted. His hammer swung with the might of someone who had seen injustice, and after years of watching, had seen that the time had come to stand up - to punish evil. But something else rang out in the din of the forge that day - a divine light that radiated each time the hammer struck metal - a sense of meaning and shape within the echoing clangs - a light and sound that gave Asterion courage to face evil.

Soon, after the halls of the forge had stopped echoing with the powerful blows of his hammer, Asterion hid away a suit of heavy protective armor and a light shield with an insignia of a bull's head. He grasped his forge-hammer tightly in his hand and waited until it was his time to strike, for he knew that in time, he could fold the way of the world as easily as he had folded those metal plates.[/sblock]

[sblock=Asterion Character Sheet]Asterion, level 5 Minotaur Runepriest
7'2", 330lb
Minotaur -- Silenced Beast (+2 Insight)

Str: 19
Con: 17
Dex: 10
Int: 13
Wis: 14
Cha: 8

AC: 22 Fort: 17 Refl: 15 Will: 17
HP: 49 Surges/day: 11 Surge value: 12
Initiative: +2 Speed: 5 Passive Insight: 21 Passive Perception: 16

[sblock=Minotaur Features]Languages: Common, Chondathan
+2 Nature, +2 Perception
Ferocity: When you drop to 0 hit points or fewer, you can make a melee basic attack as an immediate interrupt.
Heedless Charge: You have a +2 racial bonus to AC against opportunity attacks you provoke during a charge.
Vitality: You have one additional healing surge.
Goring Charge: You have the goring charge power. (detailed in powers)[/sblock]
[sblock=Runepriest Features]*Rune Master*  [sblock]Some of your powers have the runic keyword. When you are going to use a runic power, you first choose one of the runes noted in the power—either the rune of destruction or the rune of protection—and then use the power, applying the chosen rune’s effects. The moment you choose the rune, you enter its rune state. You remain in that rune state until you enter another rune state or until the end of the encounter. Whenever you enter the rune state of the rune of destruction or the rune of protection, you gain an additional benefit. The benefit lasts while you’re in the rune state.

*Rune of Destruction*
Allies gain a +1 bonus to attack rolls against enemies that are adjacent to you or to any other runepriests who are in this rune state.

*Rune of Protection*
While adjacent to you, allies gain resist 2 to all damage. The resistance increases to 4 at 11th level and 6 at 21st level.[/sblock]
*Rune of Mending* (detailed in powers)
*Runic Artistry* [sblock]*Wrathful Hammer:*  You gain proficiency with military hammers and military maces. In addition, whenever an enemy deals damage to you with an attack, you gain a bonus to damage rolls against that enemy until the end of your next turn. The bonus equals your Constitution modifier, regardless of the number of times the enemy damages you in a round.[/sblock][/sblock]

[sblock=Skills]Acrobatics +0
Arcana +3
*Athletics +9*
Bluff +1
Diplomacy +1
Dungeoneering +4
Endurance +3
*Heal +9*
History +3
*Insight +11*
Intimidate +1
Nature +6
Perception +6
*Religion +8*
Stealth +0
Streetwise +1
Thievery +0[/sblock]


[sblock=Feats]L1: Bludgeon Expertise
L2: Armor Proficiency: Plate
L4: Weapon Proficiency: Craghammer[/sblock]

[sblock=Powers]*Word of Diminishment* [sblock]At-Will - Divine, Runic, Weapon; Standard Action - Melee weapon; *Target:* One creature. *Attack:* Strength vs. AC *Hit:* 1[W] + Strength modifier damage.  _Rune of Destruction:_ Until the end of your next turn, the target has vulnerable 2 to all damage, but vulnerable 5 against opportunity attacks (Level 11: Vulnerable 4, but 7 against opportunity attacks; Level 21: Vulnerable 6, but 10 against opportunity attacks).  _Rune of Protection:_ Until the end of your next turn, the target takes a penalty to damage rolls equal to your Constitution modifier.[/sblock]

*Word of Exchange*  (Wsrosk!)[sblock]At-Will - Divine, Runic, Weapon; Standard Action - Melee weapon; *Target:* One creature. *Attack:* Strength vs. AC *Hit:* 1[W] + Strength modifier damage.  _Rune of Destruction:_ Before the end of your next turn, the next attack against the target from one of your allies deals extra damage to the target equal to your Wisdom modifier, and the ally gains temporary hit points equal to your Wisdom modifier.  _Rune of Protection:_ The target takes a -2 penalty to all defenses until the end of your next turn, and the next ally to hit the target before the end of your next turn gains a power bonus to AC equal to your Wisdom modifier. The bonus lasts until the end of your next turn.[/sblock]

*Rune of Mending* [sblock]Encounter (special) - Divine, Healing, Runic; Minor Action - Close burst 5 (10 at 11th, 15 at 21st); *Target:* You or one ally in burst. *Effect:* The target can spend a healing surge (add'l HP at higher levels).  _Rune of Destruction:_ You and each ally in the burst gain a +2 power bonus to damage rolls (+4 power bonus at 11th level and +6 power bonus at 21st level) until the end of your next turn.  _Rune of Protection:_ You and each ally in the burst gain a +1 bonus to all defenses until the end of your next turn.  *Special: *You can use this power twice per encounter, but only once per round. At 16th level, you can use this power three times per encounter, but only once per round.[/sblock]

*Goring Charge* [sblock]Encounter; Standard Action - Melee 1; *Effect:* You charge and make the following attack in place of a melee basic attack. *Target:* One creature. *Attack:* Strength, Constitution, or Dexterity + 4 (6 at 11th level and 8 at 21st level) vs. AC *Hit:* 1d6 + Strength modifier, Constitution modifier, or Dexterity modifier damage, and you knock the target prone. (2d6 at 11th, 3d6 at 21st).[/sblock]

*Flames of Purity*Ignus [sblock]Encounter - Divine, Fire, Healing, Runic, Weapon; Standard Action - Close blast 3; *Target:* Each enemy in blast. *Attack:* Strength vs. AC *Hit:* 1[W] + Strength modifier fire damage.  _Rune of Destruction:_ Each ally in the blast gains a +3 power bonus to damage rolls until the end of your next turn.  _Rune of Protection:_ Each ally in the blast regains 3 hit points.[/sblock]

*Word of the Blinding Shield* [sblock]Encounter - Divine, Radiant, Runic, Weapon; Immediate Interrupt - Close burst 5; *Trigger:* An enemy makes an attack roll against your ally. *Target:* The triggering enemy in the burst. *Attack:* Strength vs. Fortitude *Hit:* The target is blinded until the end of its turn.  _Rune of Destruction:_ The target also takes radiant damage equal to your Constitution modifier.  _Rune of Protection:_ The ally gains temporary hit points equal to your Constitution modifier.[/sblock]


*Rune of the Undeniable Dawn*[sblock]
EstenAuran Szarr
Daily - Divine, Radiant, Weapon, Zone; Standard Action - Close burst 3; *Target:* Each enemy in the burst. *Attack:* Strength vs. AC *Hit:* 1[W] + Strength modifier radiant damage.  *Miss:* Half damage. *Effect:* The burst creates a zone that lasts until the end of your next turn. You and your allies gain a +2 power bonus to all defenses while within the zone. *Sustain Minor:* The zone persists.[/sblock]
*Rune of the Final Act*[sblock]Daily - Divine, Varies, Weapon; Standard Action - Melee weapon; *Target:* One creature. *Attack:* Strength vs. Fortitude *Hit:* 2[W] + Strength modifier necrotic or radiant damage.  *Miss:* Half damage. *Effect:* The target is affected by a deathly rune (save ends). Until the rune ends, you and your allies gain a +2 power bonus to damage rolls against the target. Whenever you or any of your allies hit the target, the bonus increases by 1.[/sblock]
*Shield of Sacrifice*[sblock]Daily - Divine, Healing; Minor Action - Close burst 5; *Target:* You or one ally in the burst. *Effect:* The target loses a healing surge. One or two allies within 5 squares of the target regain hit points as if they had each spent a healing surge. The target and each ally who regained hit points gain a +5 power bonus to AC until the end of your next turn.[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[sblock=Items]Lullaby Craghammer +1 (Boulder's Hammer) [sblock]Crit: +1d6 damage; *Power (Daily • Sleep):* Free Action. Use this power when you hit with the weapon. Make a secondary attack against the target’s Will defense, with an attack bonus equal to the level of this weapon plus its enhancement bonus (+5). If this attack hits, the target is slowed (save ends). If the target fails its first saving throw against this power, it becomes unconscious (save ends).[/sblock]
Plate Armor of Sacrifice +1 (Boulder's Armor) [sblock]*Power (At-Will):* Minor Action. Use this power when you are adjacent to an ally who is subject to an effect that a save can end. The ally is no longer affected, and you now have the effect. You cannot make a saving throw against this effect until the end of your next turn.
*Power (Daily • Healing):* Minor Action. Spend a healing surge. One ally within 5 squares of you regains hit points as though he or she had spent a healing surge.[/sblock]
Battleforged Light Shield (Boulder's Shield) [sblock]*Power (Daily • Healing):* Free Action. Use this power when an ally adjacent to you regains hit points. That ally regains additional hit points as though it had spent a healing surge.[/sblock]
Flameburst Throwing Hammer +1 [sblock]Crit: +1d6 fire damage; *Power (Daily • Fire):* Minor Action. The next ranged basic attack you make with this weapon before the end of your turn becomes a burst 1 centered on the target. Use your normal attack bonus for the basic attack, but against Reflex. Instead of normal damage, each target hit takes ongoing 5 fire damage (save ends).[/sblock]
Forgemaster's Gloves (L6) [sblock]*Property:* Gain resist 5 fire.
*Power (Daily * Fire):* Minor Action. The next attack power you use deals 1d6 extra fire damage.[/sblock]
Amulet of Resolution +1 [sblock]*Power (Daily):* No Action. Use this power when you fail a saving throw. Reroll the saving throw, using the second result even if it’s lower.[/sblock][/sblock]
[/sblock] 

[sblock= Power Statistics]
[sblock= Melee Basic Attack]At-Will - Weapon
Standard Action - Melee weapon
*Target:* One creature.
*Attack:* +10 vs. AC 
*Hit:* 1d10 (brutal 2) + 5 damage.
---[/sblock]

[sblock= Ranged Basic Attack]At-Will - Weapon
Standard Action - Ranged weapon
*Target:* One creature. 
*Attack:* +10 vs. AC 
*Hit:* 1d6 + 5 damage.
---[/sblock]

[sblock= Word of Diminishment]At-Will - Divine, Runic, Weapon
Standard Action - Melee weapon
*Target:* One creature
*Attack:* +10 vs. AC
*Hit:* 1d10 (brutal 2) + 5 damage.  _Rune of Destruction:_ Until the end of your next turn, the target has vulnerable 2 to all damage, but vulnerable 5 against opportunity attacks. _Rune of Protection:_ Until the end of your next turn, the target takes a -3 penalty to damage rolls. 
---[/sblock]

[sblock= Word of Exchange]At-Will - Divine, Runic, Weapon
Standard Action - Melee weapon
*Target:* One creature
*Attack:* +10 vs. AC
*Hit:* 1d10 (brutal 2) + 5 damage.  _Rune of Destruction:_ Before the end of your next turn, the next attack against the target from one of your allies deals 2 extra damage to the target, and the ally gains 2 temporary hit points. _Rune of Protection:_ The target takes a -2 penalty to all defenses until the end of your next turn, and the next ally to hit the target before the end of your next turn gains a +2 power bonus to AC until the end of your next turn. 
---[/sblock]

[sblock= Goring Charge]Encounter
Standard Action - Melee 1
*Effect:* You charge and make the following attack in place of a melee basic attack.
*Target:* One creature
*Attack:* +10 vs. AC
*Hit:* 1d6 + 4 damage, and you knock the target prone.
---[/sblock]

[sblock= Flames of Purity]Encounter - Divine, Fire, Healing, Runic, Weapon
Standard Action - Close blast 3
*Target:* Each enemy in blast
*Attack:* +10 vs. AC
*Hit:* 1d10 (brutal 2) + 5 fire damage. _Rune of Destruction:_ Each ally in the blast gains a +3 power bonus to damage rolls until the end of your next turn. _Rune of Protection:_ Each ally in the blast regains 3 hit points. 
---[/sblock]

[sblock= Word of the Blinding Shield]Encounter - Divine, Radiant, Runic, Weapon
Immediate Interrupt - Close burst 5
*Trigger:* An enemy makes an attack roll against your ally.
*Target:* The triggering enemy in the burst.
*Attack:* +10 vs. Fortitude
*Hit:* The target is blinded until the end of its turn. _Rune of Destruction:_ The target also takes 3 radiant damage. Rune of Protection: The ally gains 3 temporary hit points. 
---[/sblock]

[sblock= Rune of the Undeniable Dawn]Daily - Divine, Radiant, Weapon, Zone
Standard Action - Close burst 3
*Target:* Each enemy in the burst.
*Attack:* +10 vs. AC 
*Hit:* 1d10 (brutal 2) + 5 radiant damage.
*Miss:* Half damage.
*Effect:* The burst creates a zone that lasts until the end of your next turn. You and your allies gain a +2 power bonus to all defenses while within the zone.
*Sustain Minor:* The zone persists. 
---[/sblock]

[sblock= Rune of the Final Act]Daily - Divine, Varies, Weapon
Standard Action - Melee weapon
*Target:* One creature.
*Attack:* +10 vs. Fortitude
*Hit:* 2d10 (brutal 2) + 5 necrotic or radiant damage.
*Miss:* Half damage.
*Effect:* The target is affected by a deathly rune (save ends). Until the rune ends, you and your allies gain a +2 power bonus to damage rolls against the target. Whenever you or any of your allies hit the target, the bonus increases by 1.
---[/sblock][/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 49/49*  Surges: 11/11  Surge Value: 12
*AC:* 22 *Fortitude:* 17 *Reflex:* 15 *Will:* 17
*Resist:* 5 Fire *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 5 *Initiative:* (+2) xx
*Passive Insight:* 21 *Passive Perception:* 16
*Action Points: x [] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*

*Actions:
[]Standard
[]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Word of Diminishment, Word of Exchange, Flames of Purity, Word of the Blinding Shield, Rune of Mending[][], Goring Charge, Rune of the Undeniable Dawn, Rune of the Final Act, Shield of Sacrifice, Lullaby Weapon, Armor of Sacrifice, Amulet of Resolution, Battleforged Shield, Forgemaster's Gloves, Flameburst Weapon*
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 9, 2011)

*Rodric the Bright*

[sblock=Sheet]
Rodric the Bright
level 5
Human, Warpriest
Versatile Expertise: Versatile Expertise (Heavy Blade)
Versatile Expertise: Versatile Expertise (Holy Symbol)
Background: Aglarond (Aglarond Benefit)
Deity: Amaunator
Alignment: Lawful Good


FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 13, Con 15, Dex 14, Int 8, Wis 19, Cha 10.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 13, Con 14, Dex 14, Int 8, Wis 16, Cha 10.


AC: 24 Fort: 17 Reflex: 18 Will: 19
HP: 47 Surges: 9 Surge Value: 11

TRAINED SKILLS
Perception +12, Religion +6, Insight +11, Diplomacy +7, Heal +11

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +2, Arcana +1, Bluff +2, Dungeoneering +6, Endurance +2,  History +1, Intimidate +2, Nature +6, Stealth +2, Streetwise +2,  Thievery +2, Athletics +1

FEATS
Human: Human Perseverance
Level 1: Versatile Expertise
Level 2: Weapon Proficiency (Bastard sword)
Level 4: Scale Proficiency

[sblock=Class Features]
(I will not list features that give powers. The powers are listed below.)

*Sun Domain Features*
You gain a +2 bonus to death saving throws. While within 5 squares of you, your allies also gain this bonus.
In addition, when you use your healing word, you or an ally in the burst regains 2 hit points.

*Level 5 Sun Domain Feature*
When you use healing word, the target of the power gains temporary hit points equal to your Constitution modifier (2).

[/sblock]

POWERS
Channel Divinity: Smite Undead
Channel Divinity: Soothing Light
Cleric at-will: Blessing of Battle
Cleric at-will: Brand of the Sun
Cleric at-will: Sun's Glow
Cleric at-will: Lance of Faith
Cleric encounter 1: Sun Burst
Cleric daily 1: Moment of Glory
Cleric utility 2: Bless
Cleric encounter 3: Resurgent Sun
Domain Utility 4: Holy Cleansing
Cleric daily 5: Inspire Fervor

[sblock=Power details]
Basic attacks

Ranged (none)

Melee (Bastard Sword +1)
Melee, 1d20+8, 1d10+2 damage


*At-Will Powers

*Blessing of Battle: standard, melee, +11 vs AC - 1d10+5 damage.
Effect: You or one ally within 5 squares of you gains resistance 2 to all damage until the end of your next turn.

Brand of the Sun: standard, melee, +11 vs AC - 1d10+5 radiant damage.
Effect: You or one ally within 5 squares of you can make a saving throw.

Lance of Faith: standard, ranged 5,  +8 vs  Reflex - 1d8+5 damage, and one ally you can see gains a +2 power bonus  to his or her next attack roll against the target.

Sun's Glow: minor, melee 1
Target: One object or unoccupied square
Effect: The target sheds bright light that fills its space and squares  within 4 squares of it. The light lasts for 1 hour, until you use this  power again, or until you end the light as a free action.


*Encounter Powers*

CD - Smite Undead: standard, melee (can only target undead), +11  vs Will -  2d10+5 radiant damage, and you push the target 5 squares. The  target is immobilized until the end of your next turn. 
Miss: Half damage.
Special: You can use only one channel divinity power per encounter.

CD - Soothing Light: standard, close burst 2
Effect: The target makes a saving throw with a +2 power bonus.
Special: You can use only one channel divinity power per encounter.

Healing Word: minor, close burst 5
Target: You or one ally in the burst
Effect: The target can spend a healing surge and regain 1d6 additional hit points.
Special: You can use this power twice per encounter, but only once per round.

Sun Burst: standard, melee, +11 vs AC - 1d10+5 radiant damage.
Effect: You and each ally within 5 squares of you gain 5 temporary hit points and can make a saving throw.

Resurgent Sun: standard, melee, +11 vs AC - 2d10+5 radiant damage.
Effect: You or one ally within 5 squares of you can spend a healing surge.


*Daily Powers*

Moment of Glory: standard, close blast 5, +8 vs Will
You push the target 3 squares and knock it prone.
Effect: You and each ally in the blast gain resist 5 to all damage until t he end of your next turn.
Sustain Minor: The effect persists.

Bless: minor, close burst 20
Target: You and each ally in the burst
Effect: Each target gains a +1 power bonus to attack rolls until the end of the encounter.

Holy Cleansing: minor, close burst 5
Target: You or one ally in the burst
Effect: The target makes a saving throw with a +5 power bonus against  each effect on him or her that a save can end. In addition, if the  target suffers from a disease, he or she can spend a healing surge to  improve the disease by 2 stages. The target regains no hit points for  spending the healing surge. If the target is subject to a petrifying  effect, that effect ends but the target loses any remaining healing  surges.

Inspire Fervor: standard, melee, +11 vs AC - 2d10+5 radiant damage
Miss: Half damage.
Effect: Each ally within 2 squares of you can shift up to 2 squares as a  free action. Any ally who ends this shift adjacent to the target can  make a melee basic attack against it as a free action.

[/sblock]

ITEMS
Imposter's Drakescale Armor +2, Healer's Brooch +1, Astral symbol of Life +1, Heavy Shield, Sunblade Bastard sword +1

[sblock=Power details]Symbol of Life:
Minor Action. Until the end of your turn, any character healed by one of your encounter powers or daily powers regains an additional 1d6 hit points.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]
Rodric the Bright hasn't got his nickname for his mental powers. Not   really dumb, just trusting his intuition and faith more than intellect,   he is a true warrior for the light of Amaunator.
A prophcy forced him to the island, he now explores it by himself, after his vessel and other travelers crashed here.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 15, 2011)

Disregard


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 19, 2011)

*Anguish, tiefling warlock*






Born Melech Farthos, Anguish changed his name when the nightmares began at around age 12. He has seen horrific things in his dreams and they bear witness in his countenance. He is dour, downtrodden, and a pessimist. He loathes his fiendish nature and has come to see it as the source of all his woe. Occasionally this weakness of spirit causes him to lash out at those around him with wrath and violence. Although he has a natural way with words, he is more prone to use them deceptively or harshly. It isn't that he is incapable of communicating more gently, he is simply ill-disposed to it as a matter or personality. Despite this he has a nobler and selfless side that wishes to prevent the kind of terrible atrocities he sees in his nightmares from ever falling upon others. He sees Ilmater as his patron not out of some sense of divine duty, but a strange sense of kinship for the suffering god. He, too, knows what it means to suffer and seeks to take the suffering of others as his own. His color is *Red*.
Anguish's Story

Anguish (aka Melech Farthos)
Warlock Tiefling Level 1
*Height:* 5' 9"
*Weight:* 191 lbs.
*Alignment:* Good
*Deity:* Ilmater
*Size:* Medium
*Speed:* 6
*Vision:* Low-light
*Languages:* Common, Chondathan
*Hit Points:* 43 *Bloodied:* 21
*Healing Surges:* 6 *Surge Value:* 10
*Str* 8 (+1), *Con* 11 (+2), *Dex* 10 (+2), *Int* 17 (+5), *Wis* 10 (+2), *Cha* 21 (+7)
*Initiative:* +2
*AC* 18, *Fort* 12 *Ref* 16 *Will* 18
*Racial Traits:* +2 Bluff and Stealth*, Bloodhunt, Fire Resistance (resist fire 7), Infernal Wrath 
*already calculated
*Background:* Tiefling Infernal Nightmares (+2 Bluff)*
*already calculated
*Warlock Class Features:* Armor Proficiency (Cloth, leather), Weapon Proficiencies (Simple melee, simple ranged), +1 Reflex*, +1 Will*, Eldritch Blast, Fey Pact, Misty Step, Prime Shot, Shadow Walk, Warlock's Curse
*already calculated
*Skills:* Acrobatics +2, Arcana +10*, Athletics +1, Bluff +16*, Diplomacy +7, Dungeoneering +2, Endurance +2, Heal +2, History +5, Insight +2, Intimidate +12*, Nature +5, Perception +2, Religion +5, Stealth +4, Streetwise +12*, Thievery +2
*trained skill
*Feats:* Ferocious Rebuke, Hellfire Blood, Improved Misty Step
*Equipment:* bloodcut leather +1, magic rod +2, ironskin belt, pact dagger +1, 4 potions of healing, backpack, bedroll, flint and steel, belt pouch, trail rations (10 days), hempen rope (50 ft), sunrods (2), waterskin, 25 gp
*Attacks:* Anguish has a +9 to attack with most warlock powers when using his magic rod +2. He has a +8 to attack with most warlock powers when using his pact dagger +1. Anguish generally has both in hand when expecting danger.
[sblock=At-Will Powers][sblock=Eldritch Blast]*Eldritch Blast* Warlock Attack 1
_You fire a bolt of dark, crackling eldritch energy at your foe._
*At-Will * Arcane, Implement*
*Standard Action - Ranged* 10
*Target:* One creature
*Attack:* Charisma vs. Reflex
*Hit:* 1d10 + Charisma modifier damage.
Increase damage to 2d10 + Charisma at 21st level.
*Special:* Anguish uses Charisma to attack with this power.
This power counts as a ranged basic attack. When a power allows you to make a ranged basic attack, you can use this power.[/sblock][sblock=Eyebite]*Eyebite* Warlock (Fey) Attack 1
_You glare at your enemy, and your eyes briefly gleam with brilliant colors. Your foe reels under your mental assault, and you vanish from his sight._
*At-Will * Arcane, Charm, Implement, Psychic*
*Standard Action - Ranged* 10
*Target:* One creature
*Attack:* Charisma vs. Will
*Hit:* 1d6 + Charisma modifier psychic damage, and you are invisible to the target until the start of your next turn.
Increase damage to 2d6 + Charisma modifier at 21st level.[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=Encounter Powers][sblock=Infernal Wrath]*Infernal Wrath* Tiefling Racial Power
_You call upon the hellfire burning in your soul to punish your enemy._
*Encounter * Fire*
*Free Action - Close* burst 10
*Trigger:* An enemy within 10 squares of you hits you
*Target:* The triggering enemy in burst
*Effect:* The target takes 1d6 + Intelligence or Charisma modifier fire damage.
*Level 11:* 2d6 + Intelligence or Charisma modifier fire damage.
*Level 21:* 3d6 + Intelligence or Charisma modifier fire damage.
*Hellfire Blood:* +1 to attack and damage with this power.[/sblock][sblock=Witchfire]*Witchfire* Warlock (Fey) Attack 1
_From the mystic energy of the Feywild, you draw a brilliant white flame and set it in your enemy's mind and body. Rivulets of argent fire stream up into the air from his eyes, mouth, and hands; agony disrupts his very thoughts._
*Encounter * Arcane, Fire, Implement*
*Standard Action - Ranged* 10
*Target:* One creature
*Attack:* Charisma vs. Reflex
*Hit:* 2d6 + Charisma modifier fire damage, and the target takes a -2 penalty to attack rolls until the end of your next turn.
*Fey Pact:* The penalty to attack rolls is equal to 2 + your Intelligence modifier.
*Hellfire Blood:* +1 to attack and damage with this power.[/sblock][sblock=Ethereal Stride]*Ethereal Stride* Warlock (Star) Utility 2
_You shift your body out of phase with the world for an instant, teleporting a short distance. When you reappear, you are still somewhat out of phase and difficult to harm or hinder for a short time._
*Encounter * Arcane, Teleportation*
*Move Action - Personal*
*Effect:* You can teleport 3 squares, and you gain a +2 power bonus to all defenses until the end of your next turn.[/sblock][sblock=Otherwind Stride]*Otherwind Stride* Warlock (Fey) Attack 3
_You call up an unseen maelstrom of fey power that lashes nearby creatures . . . and you step into the vortex and emerge somewhere a short distance away._
*Encounter * Arcane, Implement, Teleportation*
*Standard Action - Close* burst 1
*Target:* Each creature in burst
*Attack:* Charisma vs. Fortitude
*Hit:* 1d8 + Charisma modifier damage, and the target is immobilized until the end of your next turn.
*Effect:* You teleport 5 squares.
*Fey Pact:* You teleport a number of squares equal to 5 + your Intelligence modifier.[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=Daily Powers][sblock=Dread Star]*Dread Star* Warlock (Star) Attack 1
_You create a fist-sized orb of painful blue-white radiance that whirls around your enemy, searing him. Fierce rays shoot from it like jabbing daggers of light, fencing him in where he stands._
*Daily * Arcane, Fear, Implement, Radiant*
*Standard Action - Ranged* 10
*Target:* One creature
*Attack:* Charisma vs. Will
*Hit:* 3d6 + Charisma modifier radiant damage, and the target
is immobilized until the end of your next turn.
*Effect:* The target takes a -2 penalty to Will defense (save ends).
*Hellfire Blood:* +1 to attack and damage with this power.[/sblock][sblock=Crown of Madness]*Crown of Madness* Warlock (Fey) Attack 5
_You cause an illusory, twisted crown to appear around the target's head. Under its psychic assault, your enemy loses the ability to distinguish friend from foe._
*Daily * Arcane, Charm, Implement, Psychic*
*Standard Action - Ranged* 10
*Target:* One creature
*Attack:* Charisma vs. Will
*Hit:* 2d6 + Charisma modifier psychic damage.
*Miss:* Half damage.
*Sustain Minor:* The target makes a melee basic attack against one of its adjacent allies of your choice (save ends).
*Hellfire Blood:* +1 to attack and damage with this power.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------

